# pixelwork yet again!



## .TakaM (Jul 3, 2006)

everything made by me


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jul 3, 2006)

Very nice ^^ keep up the good work


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2006)

*drools*
So beautiful. Best pixel art I've seen.

I'm so excited to see whatever the hell it is you're making!

Happy trails.


----------



## kernelPANIC (Jul 3, 2006)

REALLY nice Takam!
Ever considered submitting your work to some videogame company?


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks guys
and kernelPANIC, if all goes well, hopefully that will happen


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, it's awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/me wants the beta


----------



## tshu (Jul 3, 2006)

That is so darn great!


----------



## Helmut (Jul 3, 2006)

"Where do you want to go Twinsen?" ^^
Keep going.


----------



## MrHellFire (Jul 3, 2006)

That's really amazing. How long did it take from start to finish?


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 3, 2006)

QUOTE(MrHellFire @ Jul 3 2006 said:


> That's really amazing. How long did it take from start to finish?


wow, start to finish, ages.
Ive got a tileset which Ive been working on for an hour or two each day for about 2 weeks, doesnt take long to put an image together though


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jul 3, 2006)

Dunno if you did already, but could you talk some more about Twinsen? (what kind of game it exactly is...)

And what program are you making your game in? (Sphere, RPGmakerXP?...)


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 3, 2006)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jul 3 2006 said:


> Dunno if you did already, but could you talk some more about Twinsen? (what kind of game it exactly is...)
> 
> And what program are you making your game in? (Sphere, RPGmakerXP?...)


well, this is twinsen:





(obviously a different game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) (heres an old small demo if youre interested)
twinsen himself is a character from an old (and awesome) video game series (little big adventure) and I recently replayed the games after like 12 years or something and got inspired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but the graphics in my first post, well theyre just graphics that Im hoping to sell once theyre finished, I just threw in a twinsen sprite to make it complete


----------



## Squiffy (Jul 3, 2006)

That's fantastic. The water's very well done. Any more?


----------



## Tommy78 (Jul 3, 2006)

Very nice!! great level of detail, i'm very impressed!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's some stuff i did on the amiga using brilliance back in the days, the pig was for a game named "sixth sense investigations",an lucasarts style adventure game.













I just bought a ds lite and i just love it, oldskool gameplay is back.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheers,


Tommy


----------



## Elrinth (Jul 3, 2006)

very impressive takam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wish i could do nice gfx like u do.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what proggie are you using when drawing your pixelart?


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 3, 2006)

mspaint lol


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 5, 2006)

been working on the hay roof, so I made another mockup


----------



## GoombaPoop06 (Jul 5, 2006)

Amazing...I can't believe you made it yourself...keep up the good work.


----------



## Kyoji (Jul 5, 2006)

Pretty fricken good, man. Love the color palette!


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 5, 2006)

thanks guys, I made a DS mockup lol:


----------



## SDodnetnin (Jul 5, 2006)

It is nice to see that some people still have pride in their work and actually create their own art when they need to use it for something, unlike some people who just steal other people's artwork and then use it for their own purposes *cough* Magic_MasterX *cough*.


----------



## Fusion Master (Jul 13, 2006)

Dude I'm interested in learning how to make some 2d sprite sets of my own, in fact, quite interested on working on a 2d RPG. YOU MUST TEACH ME!!! *BEG* PWWEEEASSSSEEE!!!


----------



## wohoo (Jul 13, 2006)

shit, this is nice! i can't wait to see more of this! ;p


----------



## miko (Jul 13, 2006)

There are some techniques when you draw it in some software (normal size), for example with Tablet, or using Photoshop effects and then you can change resolution.
Very interesting software is Graphics Gale - there you can play with pixels, layers and simple animations. 

But its only on your creativity, which techniques you use.


----------



## KroBa (Jul 27, 2006)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jul 5 2006 said:


> been working on the hay roof, so I made another mockup


I don't want to sound rude or anything, I love your art. I just have a piece of constructive criticism.
The perspective on that picture looks out of whack. The floor that you're standing on (first roof) doesn't look right with the front walls. They don't look to me as if they aren't angled properly. They are square, whereas I think they should be rectangular so as to show the perspective better.

I dunno, it just doesn't look quite right to me.
Otherwise, it is beautiful pixel art. Well done.

P.S. I love Little Big Adventure and Relentless.


----------



## Darkforce (Jul 27, 2006)

QUOTE(KroBa @ Jul 27 2006 said:


> I don't want to sound rude or anything, I love your art. I just have a piece of constructive criticism.
> The perspective on that picture looks out of whack. The floor that you're standing on (first roof) doesn't look right with the front walls. They don't look to me as if they aren't angled properly. They are square, whereas I think they should be rectangular so as to show the perspective better.


I understand what you're saying, but all 2D games are like this, I think. 

Actually Advance Wars DS has some kinda of perspective scrolling or whatever... it's not very noticeble or really needed but it is pretty neat. I'm guessing the terrain must be mapped onto a 3D plane or something and the sprites are scaled accordingly.


----------



## KroBa (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah, I know a lot of games look like that. His drawing, for some reason, to me looks like it is _too_ much like that. It's hard for me to explain properly, I just don't think it looks quite right.

This is only my opinion.


----------



## BvG (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok, this is my pixelart. The first one is a picture of the tower of my town (Winschoten):






And this is a photo of the tower:






And this are some random houses:











MSPaint ftw! ^^
And Little Big Adventure too of course, it rocks! I really want a port of LBA 2 to DS _O_


----------



## El Diablo (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice, but I dont see how you use MSPaint to make these :'(


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 27, 2006)

8x zoom, the tiniest paintbrush and a helluva lot of click-click-click. The amount of work that goes into making pieces like these that look as good as those on display here is just insane, it's amazing.


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Jul 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(KroBa @ Jul 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to sound rude or anything, I love your art. I just have a piece of constructive criticism.
> ...


a good example of this very same effect are the golden sun titles. the problem is that your brain knows that since you're viewing it from a pseudo top-down perspective, that their should be some some of skewing to the sides (think slight diagonals). however, in order to accurately represent the perspective, (and since they're titled), you'd have to draw multiple images for each change of the character's position relative to the buildings. (ie. an awful lot of work since as the player moves about, the background is simply scrolling up/down/left and right).

if the environments were textured onto 3D objects, it would look _correct_, however since they're tiles, it doesn't.

either way both .TakaM and maarten have done a fine job with their work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what's really nice is .TakaM's stone tiling (both the building and the stone path). while there's a common pattern detectable, there's still enough variation to make it look a lot more natural and not "tiled".


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 28, 2006)

the perspective is tough, especially when youre working with 16x16 tiles that have to line up properly. the wood tiles for example are 32x32 (4 16x16s) and I cant just make them a rectangle, because then the tiles around it wouldnt fit into the grid properly. however, there are some tricks to make it look like the perspective is a bit more correct.. say if I took one plank out of the verticle laid planks and made them all a bit wider to compensate for the missing plank, it would trick your eyes into noticing that the planks are wider than the horizontal planks- giving the impression of a real perspective.. whereas all thats changed is the planks got wider, not properly distorted.

but doing things like this has always seemed like lying to me lol, and I prefer to stick to good straight logic, because in the end it makes tiling much easier.

the tiles that the perspective is really off on would be the red paved tiles.. the adjacent angles are yes 90degrees and theyre actually displayed at 90degrees too >_<
stupid of me to do that, I really need to skew them, but then ofcourse I have to rework the entire tiles again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





thanks for all the comments guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oh and Maarten Jalink, nice work. if you have a website, you should send something into:
http://www.kennethfejer.dk/isocity/

and if anyone wants to check out some of my stuff, click my sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also, leave a comment too please. it helps a lot to get some positive feedback to show off


----------



## KroBa (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey, .TakaM, I love your work. I've been trying to get into pixel art for a while but I just have no creativity to think of things to draw. I've read lots of tutorials such as Derek Yu's and the ones on SpriteArt.com and experimented with other peoples pictures.

It was pretty easy to spot your IsoCity piece. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, keep up the good work.


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 29, 2006)

heh thanks, if you want to get into pixel art.. the easiest way to do so (atleast it was for me) is tiling, just making a 16x16 grass tile and seeing how it looks repeated a lot can help you learn a lot


now, Im still working on these tiles, bit of a showcase of some new stuff:


----------



## CatScam (Jul 29, 2006)

Excellent job TakaM, I did tile pixel work for games on the Amiga using Dpaint.
It was a awesome paint program for tiling & working out animations, EA tried to
put out a version for the PC but it sucked. Although there is a very nice replacement
for the PC called Pro Motion. If your really using MSpaint to do these, do yourself a
favor & give it a try. I know we all get comfortable with the tools we know best, but
Pro Motion is made for what you’re doing & should make your life much easier. 

Try the Pro Motion 30 day trial.
http://www.cosmigo.com/promotion/


----------



## bay0man (Aug 8, 2006)

i maked gfx with ms pant but it sucks ass... now i use photoshop.. betterer but promotion also cool... oldschool!

*EDIT by jumpman17:* there's no need for that, inappropriate part removed.


----------



## Orc (Aug 8, 2006)

QUOTE(CatScam @ Jul 29 2006 said:


> Excellent job TakaM, I did tile pixel work for games on the Amiga using Dpaint.
> It was a awesome paint program for tiling & working out animations, EA tried to
> put out a version for the PC but it sucked. Although there is a very nice replacement
> for the PC called Pro Motion. If your really using MSpaint to do these, do yourself a
> ...



Me, I use GraphicsGale. It has a free version that's better than MSPaint lol... 
http://www.humanbalance.net/gale/us/


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 8, 2006)

impressive... somewhat washed out colours.. but i like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maybe that's the fault I do, I use to colourful colors.


----------



## Eruonen (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow. that's just beautiful


----------

